# Assembly table



## Tim08 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am designing an assembly table for my shop. i am looking for advise on the height of the table. i want to make it low enough so when working on a large piece its not too high, but don't want to be bending over to work normally. and advice would be appreciated. the finished table is going to be 48×96


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard cabinet heights is 34" I being short (5'5") like my workbench at 31" and my assembly tables are 32-33". I use a platform on 4X4's for my band saw as the table just is too high.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

I a hoping to build an assembly table of those dimensions once my shop construction is finished. I am 6' tall and still growing, so I think the height of the table will be around 32" tall. I think this should be a comfortable height for an assembly table.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I haven't done this, but it might be the best answer to the question. HTH


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The old standard for benchtop height is that, when standing with your arms extended downward, your palms should rest flat on the table surface. Ergonomics are important, and the older I get, the more I realize it.
Bill


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

My assembly table is also my outfeed table so it is exactly the same height as my table saw. I also built a pair of short sawhorses, 16", for working on the occasional larger projects. I just throw a piece of plywood across them and I have an instant low assembly table.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll chime in with another perspective, my assembly table (in my projects) is 26" tall (I'm 6'). Now I do have a separate workbench, and an outfeed table for my TS that I can use for other purposes, so I find my assembly table height to be very useful. I use it for all my glue-ups and finishing. When I'm assembling, clamping, and finishing I can see everything, reach across and inside, it's easier to get heavier items on top of it. Overall I think it's a great height. I also have a homemade downdraft box that I put on the assembly table the the total height is very comfortable for sanding.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Check out the Kregg assembly table system.

http://www.kregtool.com/Clamping-Prodlist.html
http://www.kregtool.com/Klamp-Table-and-Steel-Stand-Combo-Prodview.html


----------

